# Atalanta - Inter: 16 gennaio 2022 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (15 Gennaio 2022)

Atalanta - Inter, big match e posticipo domenicale della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 gennaio 2022 alle ore 20:45 a Bergamo.

Dove vedere Atalanta - Inter in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN dalle ore 20:45

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## iceman. (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Atalanta - Inter, big match e posticipo domenicale della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 gennaio 2022 alle ore 20:45 a Bergamo.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...


Prima o poi steccano, potranno mica segnare anche questa volta da calcio d'angolo (come accade da 8-9 partite) o al 120', almeno contro l'Atalanta non è scontata (forse).


----------



## Tobi (15 Gennaio 2022)

Per me sonora sconfitta. Ultime due partite non hanno avuto una bella condizione fisica


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Gennaio 2022)

I cancri naturalmente passeggeranno pure a Bergamo. Ormai arrivano a 10 vittorie di fila


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Atalanta - Inter, big match e posticipo domenicale della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 gennaio 2022 alle ore 20:45 a Bergamo.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



Se vincono pure questa... ciao core.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Gennaio 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> I cancri naturalmente passeggeranno pure a Bergamo. Ormai arrivano a 10 vittorie di fila


Ormai è un testa a testa tra chi fa più schifo tra le melme e il campionato.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Zapata e Gosens out a quanto leggo


----------



## Raryof (15 Gennaio 2022)

Sarebbe ottimo il pari, noi comunque dobbiamo vincerissimo proprio.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Gennaio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Zapata e Gosens out a quando leggo


Pazzesco.
Il campionato per loro si apparecchia .


----------



## Tobi (15 Gennaio 2022)

Dai Gasp un po' di bombe e si vola


----------



## kipstar (15 Gennaio 2022)

sono curioso di capire come eventualmente faranno il primo gol : se su calcio d'angolo o calcio di rigore......


----------



## iceman. (15 Gennaio 2022)

Assenza di Zapata ovviamente, l'unico che poteva reggere fisicamente la difesa dell'Inter.


----------



## Butcher (15 Gennaio 2022)

Se vincono anche questa è realmente finita.


----------



## Roger84 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Ce la faranno a perdere qlc punto e soprattutto a perdere qlc giocatore oppure faranno il record di punti? È allucinante quello che sta accadendo... soprattutto con quell'allenatore che si ritrovano.


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Atalanta con assenti 5 titolarissimi, inter con ZERO assenze.
Fortuna, bravura non so cosa sia, ma vedere gli interisti esultare manco stessero facendo un'impresa stile leicester 2015 è ridicolo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Gennaio 2022)

L'inter vincerà in ciabatte,fumando la pipa. E vinceranno tutte le partite fino alla fine, 100 punti facilissimi per loro.


----------



## Tobi (16 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Atalanta con assenti 5 titolarissimi, inter con ZERO assenze.
> Fortuna, bravura non so cosa sia, ma vedere gli interisti esultare manco stessero facendo un'impresa stile leicester 2015 è ridicolo


Chi manca?


----------



## koti (16 Gennaio 2022)

Atalanta con mezza squadra fuori.


----------



## koti (16 Gennaio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Chi manca?


Toloi, Maehle, Hateboer, Piccoli, Zapata, Gosens, in dubbio Zappacosta e Malinoski.


----------



## Roger84 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Incredibile il cu*o che hanno!


----------



## Simo98 (16 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Atalanta con assenti 5 titolarissimi, inter con ZERO assenze.
> Fortuna, bravura non so cosa sia, ma vedere gli interisti esultare manco stessero facendo un'impresa stile leicester 2015 è ridicolo


È praticamente l'unica squadra senza nessun giocatore fuori
Che sia merito, fortuna o altro, è un vantaggio enorme rispetto a noi o al Napoli e Atalanta 
E c'è chi dice che se non vinciamo lo scudetto sarà un fallimento!!


----------



## kYMERA (16 Gennaio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Zapata e Gosens out a quanto leggo


Assurdo.
Non ho veramente parole. Questi hanno un sedere atomico. Se parli con loro si considerano pure forti, giocano sempre contro avversari decimati e loro chiaramente al completo.
E chi glielo toglie il campionato a questi.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Un pareggio sarebbe oro, comunque forza Atalanta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Gennaio 2022)

No ma raga ma avete visto gli assenti bergamaschi ?


----------



## Gamma (16 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Atalanta - Inter, big match e posticipo domenicale della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 16 gennaio 2022 alle ore 20:45 a Bergamo.
> 
> Dove vedere Atalanta - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



Secondo me la spunterà la Dea.
A prescindere da un calo vero e proprio(che prima o poi arriverà), è fisiologico perdere partite di tanto in tanto, e l'Atalanta non è mai un cliente comodo, neanche con assenze pesanti.

Staremo a vedere, anche se, secondo me, il vero calo dell'Inter potrebbe cominciare con un'eventuale sconfitta nel derby.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Gennaio 2022)

Apprendo di numerose assenze tra i bergamaschi,non mi sorprende affatto la cosa,inizia l'opera di scansamento,a buon intenditore basta.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Forza Gasp!


----------



## ILMAGO (16 Gennaio 2022)

secondo me vince l'atalanta. 
Inter con correa lautaro dumfries in panca e arriva dalla sbornia della vittoria in coppa, contro un atalanta ch a gennaio storicamente è un rullo compressore. Ma non per questa sconfitta l'inter sarà meno favorita per il titolo di prima, cambierebbe poco.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Apprendo di numerose assenze tra i bergamaschi,non mi sorprende affatto la cosa,inizia l'opera di scansamento,a buon intenditore basta.



Se si scansano è per far posto alla Juve.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se si scansano è per far posto alla Juve.


Vedo che sei un buon intenditore


----------



## danjr (16 Gennaio 2022)

Assurdo


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vedo che sei un buon intenditore



Lo sanno anche i non intenditori.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Gennaio 2022)

Ma come si fa???? Dopo aver giocato contro una Roma allo sbando, un Milan incerottato, un Napoli che ha perso Osimenh durante la partita... a poche ore dal match l'Atalanta perde Malinosky, Ilicic, Maehle e Hateboer!!!
Oltre Gosens e Zapata.
Ciò sfiora l'impossibile, mai la Juve dei nove scudetti o di Moggi ha raggiunto i livelli di culo di sti qua.
Chiudete tutto, è ridicolo.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa???? Dopo aver giocato contro una Roma allo sbando, un Milan incerottato, un Napoli che ha perso Osimenh durante la partita... a poche ore dal match l'Atalanta perde Malinosky, Ilicic, Maehle e Hateboer!!!
> Oltre Gosens e Zapata.
> Ciò sfiora l'impossibile, mai la Juve dei nove scudetti o di Moggi ha raggiunto i livelli di culo di sti qua.
> Chiudete tutto, è ridicolo.



E' l' anno fortunato dell'Inter.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E' l' anno fortunato dell'Inter.


Ma questo è assurdo.

Pure con la Juve hanno avuto fuori: Bonucci, Cuadrado, De Ligt... e il neo infortunio di Chiesa.

Assurdo dai.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma questo è assurdo.
> 
> Pure con la Juve hanno avuto fuori: Bonucci, Cuadrado, De Ligt... e il neo infortunio di Chiesa.
> 
> Assurdo dai.



E' ancora nulla. Chissà come ci arriveremo noi al derby.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E' ancora nulla. Chissà come ci arriveremo noi al derby.


Senza i centrali titolari.
Senza cc perchè qualcuno prenderà il COVID.
Senza Theo.
Etc etc.

Ma avete visto la panchina dell'Atalanta?
Sportiello
Zappacosta redivivo
Miranchuk
Piccoli
+ x sconosciuti

E' follia, follia.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Senza i centrali titolari.
> Senza cc perchè qualcuno prenderà il COVID.
> Senza Theo.
> Etc etc.
> ...



E con loro in formazione tipo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2022)

Vinceranno il campionato non perche sono i piu forti, no, semplicemente perche sono i piu sani. Tutto qui.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E con loro in formazione tipo


In 37 anni di calcio non ho mai visto ste robe, stasera sono esploso.

Stamattina l'Atalanta aveva out solo Mahele oltre i soliti noti (gli manca anche Toloi).

Non si può competere con sti qua, inutile c'è una macumba.
A Momenti giocavano anche contro un Bologna martoriato e un mio collega interista mi ha detto (io sono di Bologna) che il Bologna aveva fatto pressioni per non giocare.... il Bologna, invece, avrebbe giocato tranquillamente, invece è stato bloccato e così ha perso anche a Cagliari non potendosi allenare.
Siamo alla frutta con questa Inter, mai visto prima nulla del genere giuro.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Vinceranno il campionato *non perche sono i piu forti,* no, semplicemente perche sono i piu sani. Tutto qui.



Hanno anche una squadra molto forte, su questo, per me, non ci sono dubbi.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> In 37 anni di calcio non ho mai visto ste robe, stasera sono esploso.
> 
> Stamattina l'Atalanta aveva out solo Mahele oltre i soliti noti (gli manca anche Toloi).
> 
> ...



Ormai sappiamo tutti che se non accade "qualcosa" il campionato lo vincono in scioltezza.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Hanno anche una squadra molto forte, su questo, per me, non ci sono dubbi.


Forti? Assolutamente si. Sono al top e nella gara secca possono battere chiunque in Serie A. Ma il fatto che giocano praticamente l'intero campionato con 1-2 defezioni (al massimo) per partita li fa sembrare piu forti di quel che sono. 
Infatti Milan e Napoli sono calate una volta iniziate le perdite di giocatori per vari infortuni e ora anche la Coppa D'Africa che toglie giocatori ed energie. Forse avrebbero vinto il campionato in ugualmente, ma un campionato con Milan e Napoli con nummero normale di infortuni sicuramente sarebbe molto piu combattuto. Se penso indietro ad un certo punto eravammo a +7 dal Inter, mi pare.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Forti? Assolutamente si. Sono al top e nella gara secca possono battere chiunque in Serie A. Ma il fatto che giocano praticamente l'intero campionato con 1-2 defezioni (al massimo) per partita li fa sembrare piu forti di quel che sono.
> Infatti Milan e Napoli sono calate una volta iniziate le perdite di giocatori per vari infortuni e ora anche la Coppa D'Africa che toglie giocatori ed energie. Forse avrebbero vinto il campionato in ugualmente, ma un campionato con Milan e Napoli con nummero normale di infortuni sicuramente sarebbe molto piu combattuto. Se penso indietro ad un certo punto eravammo a +7 dal Inter, mi pare.



Per quanto riguarda la situazione infortuni bisogna solo fare i complimenti a loro e riflettere sui troppi nostri.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Gennaio 2022)

speriamo che il Gasp abbia finalmente ritrovato la formula magica per i suoi famosi bibitoni


----------



## LukeLike (16 Gennaio 2022)

Non riesco a vederla. Mi danno troppo sui nervi entrambe le squadre. E' una ripugnanza a pelle.


----------



## IDRIVE (16 Gennaio 2022)

Cioè... rischia di fermarsi anche Muriel, non ho parole...


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Gennaio 2022)

zapata gosens mahle toloi ilici malinovski indisponibili..


----------



## IDRIVE (16 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto la panchina dell'Atalanta?
> Sportiello
> Zappacosta redivivo
> Miranchuk
> ...


Infatti, nel secondo tempo è probabile che il divario aumenterà, però secondo gli espertoni sarà merito del mago Inzaghi che "l'ha vinta coi cambi"...


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Forti? Assolutamente si. Sono al top e nella gara secca possono battere chiunque in Serie A. Ma il fatto che giocano praticamente l'intero campionato con 1-2 defezioni (al massimo) per partita li fa sembrare piu forti di quel che sono.
> Infatti *Milan e Napoli sono calate una volta iniziate le perdite di giocatori per vari infortuni* e ora anche la Coppa D'Africa che toglie giocatori ed energie. Forse avrebbero vinto il campionato in ugualmente, ma un campionato con Milan e Napoli con nummero normale di infortuni sicuramente sarebbe molto piu combattuto. Se penso indietro ad un certo punto eravammo a +7 dal Inter, mi pare.


mah in realtà noi non siamo mai calati perchè è dalla rima giornata ad agosto che avevamo già parecchi titolari fuori..


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

mi sembra in palla l'atalanta


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> mi sembra in palla l'atalanta



Ecco, ora perde


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2022)

certo che noi abbiam perso con la fiorentina senza 3 titolari in difesa quindi bisogna poi anche saperne approfittare.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> certo che noi abbiam perso con la fiorentina *senza 3 titolari in difesa *quindi bisogna poi anche saperne approfittare.



...e con Tata in porta


----------



## Zenos (16 Gennaio 2022)

Che criminale Massa


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2022)

Bravo Musso, va...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Che criminale Massa



Era fallo netto.


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

l'arbitro ci tiene a precisare che sia sulla palla...circondato da tre che non toccano il pallone per niente


----------



## Raryof (16 Gennaio 2022)

Parata pazzesca di Musso comunque.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> l'arbitro ci tiene a precisare che sia sulla palla...circondato da tre che non toccano il pallone per niente



L'Inter sta diventando come la Juve ...


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

l'avrebbero annullato al var comunque...almeno spero


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> l'avrebbero annullato al var comunque...almeno spero



Secondo me no, dato che l'arbitro ha detto di aver visto bene.


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me no, dato che l'arbitro ha detto di aver visto bene.


beh già al primo replay si vedeva il colpo sul piede, insomma chiaro errore


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

l'abilità sugli angoli è rimasta per il turco


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> beh già al primo replay si vedeva il colpo sul piede, insomma chiaro errore



Si, ma chissà se lo richiamavano al Var.


----------



## Raryof (16 Gennaio 2022)

Lì dietro l'Atalanta rischia sempre, hanno reparti sfilacciati, per cui se non li prendono alti poi davanti l'Inter ha gioco facile e tanti spazi.


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Lì dietro l'Atalanta rischia sempre, hanno reparti sfilacciati, per cui se non li prendono alti poi davanti l'Inter ha gioco facile e tanti spazi.


pure la difesa dell'inter è altissima dall'inizio, rischia ogni volta di prendere l'imbucata per Muriel


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> pure la difesa dell'inter è altissima dall'inizio, rischia ogni volta di prendere l'imbucata per *Muriel*



L'unico che questa sera può dargli qualche pensiero...


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2022)

Nel celeberrimo spot 'ti piace vincere facile' con tanto di ponzi ponzi po potrebbe starci l'inter che in formazione tipo affronta i pulcini avversari. 
Fanno veramente schifo.


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

ohhh come fa a non essere rigore ???
stava tirando da solo

buttate la palla fuori !!!


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2022)

Era rigore netto. 
Spinta Chirurgica.


----------



## Solo (16 Gennaio 2022)

Dai, è andato giù come un salame... Non c'è niente.


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

ma che episodio da campo, stava davanti e perchè doveva simulare ?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Era rigore netto.
> Spinta Chirurgica.



Non era rigore. Toccato appena. Ok che si schifa l'Inter ma bisogna essere onesti.


----------



## Raryof (16 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ohhh come fa a non essere rigore ???
> stava tirando da solo
> 
> buttate la palla fuori !!!


Spalla contro spalla anche se io ho visto una bella spinta...


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non era rigore. Toccato appena.


Appena il giusto per scoordinarlo.
Non è che devi spararlo.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Appena il giusto per scoordinarlo.
> Non è che devi spararlo.




A me, onestamente, è sembrato un tocco molto leggero.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2022)

Mi chiedo pezzella come faccia a giocare nell'atalalanta .
Scarso forte.


----------



## Raryof (16 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Appena il giusto per scoordinarlo.
> Non è che devi spararlo.


Non so come ma lo ha spinto come se non lo avesse nemmeno toccato, boh, giocata difensiva dell'anno tipo.
Non è sembrata una super spinta ma lo ha spinto, eppure non sembrava rigore netto.
Robe incredibili sempre, davvero.


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Gennaio 2022)

vabbe nel secondo tempo l'inter vince.. l'atalanta non ha cambi se non miranchuk


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2022)

algeria sotto. se finisce così uno tra kessie e benna torna a casa subito


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> vabbe nel secondo tempo l'inter vince.. l'atalanta non ha cambi se non miranchuk


comunque non è che si siano stancati chissà quanto


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Stasera se l'Atalanta fosse stata al completo gli avrebbero rotto le ossa, vinceranno perché vinceranno ma non sono in palla come le ultime partite


----------



## Pungiglione (16 Gennaio 2022)

Rigore netto su pasalic eh


----------



## JoKeR (16 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> vabbe nel secondo tempo l'inter vince.. l'atalanta non ha cambi se non miranchuk


Stai scordando Piccoli e il redivivo Zappacosta... ahahahah

L'Atalanta ci ha provato, ma è già cotta e Muriel alla terza partita di fila in 8 giorni non sta palesemente in piedi.

Ripeto: è assurdo... almeno stasera tutto ciò è assurdo..


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

Ancelotti ha appena vinto un altro trofeo con i soliti Benzema e Modric
non ho capito perchè la supercoppa spagnola si gioca in arabia saudita, invece quella italiana qui per il covid


----------



## Dexter (16 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non era rigore. Toccato appena. Ok che si schifa l'Inter ma bisogna essere onesti.


Anche secondo me, ma gli va sempre bene anche con gli episodi..


----------



## Giofa (16 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo pezzella come faccia a giocare nell'atalalanta .
> Scarso forte.


Il problema è che han fuori sia i titolari che le riserve (gosens hateboer mahele e Zappacosta)


----------



## gabri65 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Adalanda-Inda, ennesima occasione persa da un qualsiasi meteorite di dare un senso alla propria esistenza, terminando il vagabondaggio cosmico con un bel cratere scintillante.


----------



## UDG (16 Gennaio 2022)

Cosa ha parato


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Che cesso sto Pessina mamma mia


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

dai ma non è possibile !

sta pippa nostro ex voleva entrare in porta con il pallone


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Gennaio 2022)

Va beh basta chiudiamo tutto. Se non è entrata questa andate tutti a fanchiulo


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2022)

sf-inter


----------



## Milanoide (16 Gennaio 2022)

Che busone


----------



## Tobi (16 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Ancelotti ha appena vinto un altro trofeo con i soliti Benzema e Modric
> non ho capito perchè la supercoppa spagnola si gioca in arabia saudita, invece quella italiana qui per il covid


Con modric Casemiro kroos , gli stessi finalisti della finale vs atletico nel 2016 vinta ai rigori


----------



## ILMAGO (16 Gennaio 2022)

La stanchezza dei supplementari si farà sentire, l’Atalanta ha una chance enorme. Ma le occasioni stile PESSINA van buttate dentro


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

differenza abissale da come giocò il Milan a bergamo rispetto all'inter


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

L' Inter alla fine la spunterà pure oggi.


----------



## Raryof (16 Gennaio 2022)

Maledetta pippa Pessina


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

questo sì più eccessivo, non stava davanti come prima


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Gennaio 2022)

risultato bugiardo, l'Atalanta ha avuto tre occasioni clamorose. Unica vera occasione Inter su un fallo clamoroso di Barella. Comunque segnerà D'Ambrosio al 92' figurati


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> risultato bugiardo, l'Atalanta ha avuto tre occasioni clamorose. Unica vera occasione Inter su un fallo clamoroso di Barella. *Comunque segnerà D'Ambrosio al 92' figurati*



Scontato.


----------



## Raryof (16 Gennaio 2022)

Difesa dell'Atalanta imbarazzante, basta buttare su la palla.


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

ci mancava solo perisic da ultimo uomo
finchè tornava il centrale faceva notte


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Ora entra Lautaro e segna


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ora entra Lautaro e segna



Segna il turco.


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2022)

Turca assassina


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2022)

Inter troppo troppo troppo forte ragazzi


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

impressionante Muriel tutto campo


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

inzaghi capisce che così non la vince mai anzi forse la perde


----------



## kipstar (16 Gennaio 2022)

alla fine la porteranno a casa.....già viste questo tipo di partite.
contropiede


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2022)

A Pardo manca solo di mettersi la maglia delle melme


----------



## Solo (16 Gennaio 2022)

Ho paura che sti maledetti la sfanghino pure stasera...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ho paura che sti maledetti la sfanghino pure stasera...



Sicuro.


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

due minuti a elogiare pezzella che si sfigura sul palo per salvarla e poi non è angolo
fanno finta di niente
telecronista sul pezzo


----------



## Solo (16 Gennaio 2022)

Mamma mia...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Tra poco segnano, spengo prima che non voglio manco vedere, maledetti


----------



## Simo98 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Dzeko e Sanchez sembrano tornati ai 25
Comunque l'Inter è forte, rispetto allo scorso anno giocano molto meglio (ma rischiano di più)


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Tra poco segnano, spengo prima che non voglio manco vedere, maledetti



Resisti


----------



## Solo (16 Gennaio 2022)

Sono tentato di spegnere... Già mi vedo il gol vittoria delle melme all'85esimo...


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

sta zappacosta e si ostina a tenere sim city sulla destra
non va mai sul fondo e prima stava facendo la frittata


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sono tentato di spegnere... Già mi vedo il gol vittoria delle melme all'85esimo...



Tieni duro


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

vabbè tra vidal e d'ambrosio


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Atalanta troppo chiusa.


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

gasperini vuoi fare un cambio almeno ?


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Gennaio 2022)

Non hanno un rallentamento da mille partite ormai, giocano sempre al cento per cento, non si infortunano nemmeno se finiscono sotto un autotreno, corrono tutti per migliaia di chilometri. Ma come fanno?


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

cosa lo applaudono, stanno 0-0 per lui


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Ma che c...


----------



## Walker (16 Gennaio 2022)

Quasi gol Atalanta


----------



## Pungiglione (16 Gennaio 2022)

Madonna pasalic


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

no vabbè ma tutti i nostri ex fanno pietà in zona goal


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

che fa l'arbitro ?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> no vabbè ma tutti i nostri ex fanno pietà in zona goal



Contro di noi no.


----------



## Solo (16 Gennaio 2022)

Nooooooo


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

scusate ma al secondo replay si è vista una mano dopo la testa di pasalic


----------



## Pungiglione (16 Gennaio 2022)

Ma cristo


----------



## kYMERA (16 Gennaio 2022)

Muriel devastante. E c’è gente che lo ha schifato


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2022)

E che palle sto Manovic


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Incredibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Gennaio 2022)

Basta basta basta questi hanno un chiulo più grosso di quello di Adinolfi.


----------



## Walker (16 Gennaio 2022)

Sculanovic ancora l'ha presa


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

vabbè dai che culo sfondato, dovevano stare sotto di brutto


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2022)

Che somaro


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2022)

era rigore netto per l'atalanta.


----------



## Solo (16 Gennaio 2022)

Maledetti, adesso finisce che lo prendono nel sedere in contropiede...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

L'Atalanta meriterebbe la vittoria.


----------



## kipstar (16 Gennaio 2022)

partite così....già viste e riviste.....vincono all'ultimo. in contropiede.....


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

demiralllllll è la seconda che cicchi

stava il compagno libero a destra, alza la testaaaa


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Tutto come da copione, atto finale il gol in mischia


----------



## Walker (16 Gennaio 2022)

Mi ricordo quando ci accusavano di avere "culo"....


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Maledetti, adesso finisce che lo prendono nel sedere in contropiede...



Sarebbe davvero troppo ma ormai...


----------



## kYMERA (16 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> scusate ma al secondo replay si è vista una mano dopo la testa di pasalic


Anche secondo me. Per questo aveva stoppato l’arbitro il calcio d’angolo. Ma a quanto pare per il Var non è punibile


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Gennaio 2022)

Ho già capito tutto. Al 91⁰ goal dell'Inda. Io spengo.


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta meriterebbe la vittoria.


dall'inizio sta facendo un partitone e nella ripresa di più con un solo cambio cinque minuti fa
Muriel contro tutti davanti


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Gennaio 2022)

Ho spento la partita, troppo anche per me


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dall'inizio sta facendo un partitone e nella ripresa di più con un solo cambio cinque minuti fa
> Muriel contro tutti davanti



Vero, l'Atalanta decimata ha fatto un partitone.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Goal di orecchie del turco maledetto al 92' e finalmente posso suicidarmi con il sorriso sulle labbra.

Edit: ah no, è uscito. Peccato, mi tocca continuare a vivere in questo mondaccio.


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

provano il solito gollonzo del centrale attardato davanti


----------



## kipstar (16 Gennaio 2022)

ma basta


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

ah il cambio scaramantico, piccoli è quello che fa i goal al novantesimo


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2022)

Che squadra di somari


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Handa hai rotto


----------



## Raryof (16 Gennaio 2022)

Lo spirito del Giannino si è impossessato di Pasalic e Pessina stasera.


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

ma che fa sto somaroooo

ne stanno quattro


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

ma guardate sul replay come stava liberissimo sulla destra, solo al centro marcatura


----------



## King of the North (16 Gennaio 2022)

Qualche settimana fa in chiave mercato si era fatto il nome di Muriel e qualcuno qua dentro parlava di “bollito” (non si sa su quali basi tra l’altro)……
beh, arrivasse da noi sarebbe senza dubbio un titolare a tutti gli effetti.
P.s. ….e che bel giocatore che è diventato Pasalic


----------



## Solo (16 Gennaio 2022)

Dio santissimo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Gennaio 2022)

Che roba.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2022)

pffffffffffffffffff mamma mia barella.


----------



## Raryof (16 Gennaio 2022)

D'Ambrosio 3 occasioni nitide da gol, assurdo.


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

un minimo di giustizia, hanno un cesso che non segna pure loro


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

non capisco il senso di questi cambi di gasperini, mettili prima no e prova a vincere
zappacosta poteva servire


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

sim city una sciagura santo cielo


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2022)

spegnete ormai arriva


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Che fastidio la voce di inzaghi


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

L'Atalanta meritava di più.


----------



## Raryof (16 Gennaio 2022)

Un parto, stavano facendo di tutto per prenderlo alla fine.


----------



## Solo (16 Gennaio 2022)

Vabbé dai, un pareggio è meglio di niente. Però sti maledetti non ne perdono più una, sono indemoniati.


----------



## Baba (16 Gennaio 2022)

Bene. Che sia iniziato il loro calo?


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

torna alla cuccia simoncino

oggi non vinci e non segni neanche se vai tu in area, okkey ?
anzi in conferenza ringrazia che non hai perso con quella voce da castrato


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Automatico che domani non vinciamo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Pareggio


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

L'Atalanta meritava di più.


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Gennaio 2022)

ottimo pareggio


----------



## JoKeR (16 Gennaio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Vabbé dai, un pareggio è meglio di niente. Però sti maledetti non ne perdono più una, sono indemoniati.


Oggi la formazione dell'Atalanta, priva di ricambi, era imbarazzante.
Incredibile che la squadra più forte di tutti i tempi non l'abbia battuta... 6 parate di Handanovic... in condizioni normali oggi perdeva 3-0 l'Inter.
Sono incredibili.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Gennaio 2022)

Una buona notizia. Anche la fantasmagorica Inter si ferma. E l'Atalanta aveva millemila assenze.
Come da thread, occhio che febbraio si avvicina...
Ora, vincere domani.

PS: se arrivassimo al derby dopo aver battuto anche la Juve, vincendo il derby avremmo annullato il loro vantaggio della partita in più. Ma riconosco che mi sto lanciando troppo avanti...


----------



## Zenos (16 Gennaio 2022)

Domani potremmo riprenderci la vetta della classifica in attesa della partita che devono recuperare.
Si sveglieranno una volta per tutte per rinforzare i reparti o hanno intenzione di regalare unaltro scudo alle melme?


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Gennaio 2022)

Benissimo così, domani ci sarà il sorpasso


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Gennaio 2022)

L'atalanta ha rischiato di segnare in 2-3 occasioni.
2 occasioni con Muriel,una con Pasalic.

Sto cornutone segna in tutte le partite e oggi non è riuscito a buttarla dentro


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

secondo me in questo momento è l'unica squadra che con il Milan avrebbe potuto non perdere e non prendere goal contro l'inter
non è l'atalanta che salta tra le prime quattro, occhio al bis napoletano


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Domani sta a noi.


----------



## Raryof (16 Gennaio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Una buona notizia. Anche la fantasmagorica Inter si ferma. E l'Atalanta aveva millemila assenze.
> Come da thread, occhio che febbraio si avvicina...
> Ora, vincere domani.
> 
> PS: se arrivassimo al derby dopo aver battuto anche la Juve, vincendo il derby avremmo annullato il loro vantaggio della partita in più. Ma riconosco che mi sto lanciando troppo avanti...


Noi non dobbiamo fare vaccate e non buttare partite, più avanti dovremmo avere più benza non avendo più il turno di coppa tra le palle.
L'Inter oggi non è sembrata imbattibile, anzi, in condizioni normali sarebbe andata sotto e poi avrebbe faticato per riprenderla.


----------



## Dexter (16 Gennaio 2022)

Handanovic oggi con dieci anni di meno, meritava l'Atalanta ma bene cosi


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'atalanta ha rischiato di segnare in 2-3 occasioni.
> 2 occasioni con Muriel,una con Pasalic.
> 
> Sto cornutone segna in tutte le partite e oggi non è riuscito a buttarla dentro



Solo contro di noi diventano tutti bomber.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2022)

Ma il covid quelli dell'inter li schifa?


----------



## Milanoide (16 Gennaio 2022)

Niente tabelle alla Ruiu per favore


----------



## davoreb (16 Gennaio 2022)

l'atalanta arrivava alla partita senza mezza squadra, l'inter l'ha sfangata.

Sono in ribasso da qualche partita.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Handanovic oggi con dieci anni di meno, meritava l'Atalanta ma bene cosi


E i suoi tifosi lo insultano pure.
E' chiaramente in calo, ma è stato il miglior portiere della serie A per anni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Handanovic oggi con dieci anni di meno, meritava l'Atalanta ma bene cosi



Fino a 2 anni fa anche lui faceva vaccate in continuazione,evidentemente la cura Conte è servita anche a lui.

Certo che in ogni partita 8/10 dei tiri sono tutti centrali.
Solo contro di noi gli avversari (in stile Saponara) prendono la mira e la insaccano all'angolino


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E i suoi tifosi lo insultano pure.
> E' chiaramente in calo, ma è stato il miglior portiere della serie A per anni.


Se l'Inter non ha perso oggi è solo per merito suo.


----------



## Raryof (16 Gennaio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E i suoi tifosi lo insultano pure.
> E' chiaramente in calo, ma è stato il miglior portiere della serie A per anni.


Sempre stato un bel portiere, oserei dire vecchia scuola, solido, affidabile, adesso il portiere moderno è molto diverso, più fisico, più sicuro palla al piede, più pompato, ma il calcio è cambiato rispetto a 10-13 anni fa eppure fino a l'anno scorso è stato un signor portiere, forse il migliore, più affidabile pure di Dolla.
E' stata una bella battaglia tra Musso e Handa stasera, il nuovo e il vecchio.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Bene cosi ma non ho più good vibes per domani


----------



## marcus1577 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se l'Inter non ha perso oggi è solo per merito suo.


Se l'inter stasera ha pareggiato è anche grazie alle assenza dell'atalanta .
Per me suona meglio cosi


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

Gasperini:

"Inter, Milan e Napoli si giocheranno il titolo

Noi speriamo di approfittare di una che stecca"


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Se l'inter stasera ha pareggiato è anche grazie alle assenza dell'atalanta .
> Per me suona meglio cosi



L'Atalanta pur "assente" ha fatto una gran partita. Io sinceramente credevo che l'Inter avrebbe vinto.


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

anche il portiere dell'atalanta è stata bravo oggi.
la parata al primo tempo a tu per tu e nella ripresa ha chiuso bene su d'ambrosio


----------



## marcus1577 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta pur "assente" ha fatto una gran partita. Io sinceramente credevo che l'Inter avrebbe vinto.


Infatti al completo oggi l'inter sarebbe stata asfaltata ...
Cmq buon risultato anche per noi


----------



## Route66 (16 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Oggi la formazione dell'Atalanta, priva di ricambi, era imbarazzante.
> Incredibile che la squadra più forte di tutti i tempi non l'abbia battuta... 6 parate di Handanovic... in condizioni normali oggi perdeva 3-0 l'Inter.
> Sono incredibili.


Assurdo!!
l'Atalanta senza mezza squadra e l'inda che si può addirittura permettere un mini turnover e presenta Handanovic in versione spiderman.
PS: Barella che zoppica per tutto il primo tempo e gli rompono pure il naso corre fino al 95esimo......
Dopo che l'hanno sfangata stasera non vedo altri ostacoli, ci sarà la pausa delle nazionali per recuperare per il derby mentre noi avremo fuori i due centrali e Theo in diffida che salterà o giuve o inda di sicuro per il momento....


----------



## marcus1577 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche il portiere dell'atalanta è stata bravo oggi.
> la parata al primo tempo a tu per tu e nella ripresa ha chiuso bene su d'ambrosio


Quello è il classico gol che prende dollarman


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Infatti al completo oggi l'inter sarebbe stata asfaltata ...
> Cmq buon risultato anche per noi



Certo. Per questo Handa migliore in campo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Gennaio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Assurdo!!
> l'Atalanta senza mezza squadra e l'inda che si può addirittura permettere un mini turnover e presenta Handanovic in versione spiderman.
> *PS: Barella che zoppica per tutto il primo tempo e gli rompono pure il naso corre fino al 95esimo......*
> Dopo che l'hanno sfangata stasera non vedo altri ostacoli, ci sarà la pausa delle nazionali per recuperare per il derby mentre noi avremo fuori i due centrali e Theo in diffida che salterà o giuve o inda di sicuro per il momento....



Classico di barella  
Ad ogni partita lo vedi rotolare in terra per falli (o presunti tali),poi rientra in campo e corre più di prima.

Giocatore comunque che te lo ritrovi in ogni parte del campo,sarebbe stato super averlo in squadra in accoppiata con Tonali.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Gennaio 2022)

Marotta ha ammesso che ci proveranno per Dybala.
Pur con una proprietà con le pezze al culo, ha detto che lo scopo è alzare sempre l'asticella.

Trovate le differenze con noi... grosso mah!!


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Marotta ha ammesso che ci proveranno per Dybala.
> Pur con una proprietà con le pezze al culo, ha detto che lo scopo è alzare sempre l'asticella.
> 
> Trovate le differenze con noi... grosso mah!!


sembra il commento che fece quando stava alla juve e gli chiesero di donnarumma

"non possiamo non provarci"


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Marotta ha ammesso che ci proveranno per Dybala.
> Pur con una proprietà con le pezze al culo, ha detto che lo scopo è alzare sempre l'asticella.
> 
> Trovate le differenze con noi... grosso mah!!


Marotta non parla di sostenibilità e vanno avanti a bond.
Io boh, anzi bond.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Marotta non parla di sostenibilità e vanno avanti a bond.
> Io boh, anzi bond.


ahahah

Intendo proprio questo... lui fa di tutto per vincere, prendendo anche la turca a cifre alte, compensando con l'uscita dello stipendio di eriksen.
Noi non chiudiamo per Faivre per due mln e lasciamo scoperti 1/2 ruoli cruciali.

E' assurdo.

L'anno scorso non avremmo mai potuto vincere, quest'anno con due acquisti seri, che andavano fatti, avremmo dominato.


----------



## marcus1577 (16 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Marotta ha ammesso che ci proveranno per Dybala.
> Pur con una proprietà con le pezze al culo, ha detto che lo scopo è alzare sempre l'asticella.
> 
> Trovate le differenze con noi... grosso mah!!


Le differenze sono il classico che ripeto da tempo.
Dirigenza capace sui rinnovi e capace nel rivendere


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

barzagli

"inter ha il gioco più bello d'Italia"


il gobbetto trolletto


----------



## Ruuddil23 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Anche stavolta l'hanno fatta franca, con una Atalanta dimezzata...affrontano sempre avversari falcidiati dalle assenze, era successo anche con la Roma. E ogni volta il portiere li salva, hanno più sedere che sentimento. Domani bisogna vincere più che altro per tenere a distanza Atalanta e Juve, contro un sedere del genere non puoi competere


----------



## Tobi (16 Gennaio 2022)

Simona ha avuto il coraggio di dire che meritava i 3 punti?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Gennaio 2022)

meritava più l'atalanta ma razionalmente parlando il pareggio è il risultato migliore per noi, domani abbiamo l'opportunità di guadagnare due punti su entrambe.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> meritava più l'atalanta ma razionalmente parlando il pareggio è il risultato migliore per noi, *domani abbiamo l'opportunità di guadagnare due punti su entrambe.*



Se sprechiamo anche questa occasione è inutile parlare di c... dell'Inter.


----------



## Andris (16 Gennaio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Simona ha avuto il coraggio di dire che meritava i 3 punti?


si è dato malato senza voce, ha mandato il vice


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Marotta ha ammesso che ci proveranno per Dybala.
> Pur con una proprietà con le pezze al culo, ha detto che lo scopo è alzare sempre l'asticella.
> 
> Trovate le differenze con noi... grosso mah!!



Eeeeh,cosa vuoi che ti dica Joker,non siamo più il Milan di Berlusconi...


----------



## davoreb (16 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se l'Inter non ha perso oggi è solo per merito suo.


E della var....


----------



## Raryof (16 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> si è dato malato senza voce, ha mandato il vice


La voce ce l'ha solo quando deve chiedere i rigori.
Ce lo vedo mentre in settimana si riguarda in loop le azioni da contestare, il rigore, il fallo laterale, il fischio anticipato dell'arbitro nel primo tempo..


----------



## davoreb (16 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Marotta ha ammesso che ci proveranno per Dybala.
> Pur con una proprietà con le pezze al culo, ha detto che lo scopo è alzare sempre l'asticella.
> 
> Trovate le differenze con noi... grosso mah!!


Aveva anche detto che dopo hachimi non ci sarebbero più state cessioni...


----------



## Giofa (16 Gennaio 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> E della var....


Esiste un'immagine del mani di D'Ambrosio?


----------



## Roger84 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Bene, sono finalmente riusciti a perdere qlc punto nonostante l'Atalanta praticamente non avesse cambi...anzi, se nn era il solito Handanovic tanto bistrattato (ingiustamente), poteva scapparci anche la sconfitta. Ora facciamo il nostro dovere domani e poi ce la giocheremo contro Juve e Inter.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Bene, sono finalmente riusciti a perdere qlc punto nonostante l'Atalanta praticamente non avesse cambi...anzi, se nn era il solito Handanovic tanto bistrattato (ingiustamente), poteva scapparci anche la sconfitta. *Ora facciamo il nostro dovere domani* e poi ce la giocheremo contro Juve e Inter.



Soprattutto domani.


----------



## LupoTalos (16 Gennaio 2022)

C’era un rigore netto per l’Atalanta, al minuto 79, per fallo di mano. Possibile che nessuno lo abbia visto e nessuno ne parli??? Allucinante… ormai con il var vedono i peli del c.. e qui nessuno ha visto nulla??


----------



## Tobi (16 Gennaio 2022)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Bene, sono finalmente riusciti a perdere qlc punto nonostante l'Atalanta praticamente non avesse cambi...anzi, se nn era il solito Handanovic tanto bistrattato (ingiustamente), poteva scapparci anche la sconfitta. Ora facciamo il nostro dovere domani e poi ce la giocheremo contro Juve e Inter.


Farai Juve e Derby senza Kjaer Tomori Kessie e probabilmente Theo, la bellezza di 4 titolari, con Gabbia e Krunic o Bakayoko e un Calabria adattato a sinistra


----------



## aklos (17 Gennaio 2022)

https://twitter.com/kimonsjaer24/status/1482833706708578322?s=20&fbclid=IwAR1y_rJ41CLYBIRIogMEP30lv-Dte71RRw6n64uLa3zZqhiXyroEb3qbVMg



rigore netto...


----------



## LukeLike (17 Gennaio 2022)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Bella parata di D'Ambrosio. A noi a Bergamo ci hanno dato rigore contro per molto meno.

P.S. E' uguale a quello di Calabria in un Milan-Juve di Coppa Italia.


----------



## GioCampo (17 Gennaio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per molti interisti questo non è mai rigore, mentre sarebbe stato netto a maglie invertite.

Questo è il magico mondo Inter, un posto dove tutte le squadre (a parte la loro) sono scarse, mediocri, overperformano e sono sistematicamente aiutate dall'arbitro. Un mondo dove dovrebbero avere 114 punti a campionato.

Sia mai che dovessero riconoscere qualità altrui, come quelle dell'Atalanta (che aveva tantissime assenze).


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Gennaio 2022)

aklos ha scritto:


> https://twitter.com/kimonsjaer24/status/1482833706708578322?s=20&fbclid=IwAR1y_rJ41CLYBIRIogMEP30lv-Dte71RRw6n64uLa3zZqhiXyroEb3qbVMg
> 
> 
> 
> rigore netto...


Ma è un rigore nettissimo!
Molto più chiaro di tanti assegnati in questa stagione.
Capisco l'arbitro, ci sta non vederlo, ma al VAR doveva apparire netto.


----------



## Giofa (17 Gennaio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma è un rigore nettissimo!
> Molto più chiaro di tanti assegnati in questa stagione.
> Capisco l'arbitro, ci sta non vederlo, ma al VAR doveva apparire netto.


Posso solo parzialmente capire il varista essendo un colpo con un guanto nero su fondo scuro. Ma la palla viene proprio deviata, qualche dubbio dovrebbe sorgere. Purtroppo anche l'Atalanta non si è accorta se no avrebbe protestato pesantemente attirando l'attenzione.
Ieri ho sentito dire da qualche interista che questo non sia rigore, assurdo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Gennaio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rigore molto, molto piu netto di quello fischiato contro di noi a Bergamo. Quest' anno al VAR e sopratutto sui giochi di mano manca totalmente l'uniformita. Tantissime situazioni identiche che pero vengono trattate e giudicate in modo diverso. Proprio quello che non dovrebbe accadere col VAR. Gestione pessima. 

Nel caso specifico di questp gioco di mano pongo una domanda: Gasperini come avrebbe reagite se fosse successo contro di noi?
Chiedo, eh, perche con noi ad ogni partita é un putiferio di proteste durante e dopo la partita. Qui invece é muto e contento.


----------



## Route66 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma è un rigore nettissimo!
> Molto più chiaro di tanti assegnati in questa stagione.
> Capisco l'arbitro, ci sta non vederlo, ma al VAR doveva apparire netto.


Metti un non vedente al VAR e utilizza tamponi con l'esito negativo prestabilito al momento della produzione ed il gioco è molto più semplice di quanto sembri.


----------



## JoKeR (17 Gennaio 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Aveva anche detto che dopo hachimi non ci sarebbero più state cessioni...


Non sto dicendo che è perfetto ed è il migliore della galassia, ma, piaccia o no, ha mantenuto incredibilmente la squadra competitiva e ci prova sempre.
Sempre.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Posso solo parzialmente capire il varista essendo un colpo con un guanto nero su fondo scuro. Ma la palla viene proprio deviata, qualche dubbio dovrebbe sorgere. Purtroppo anche l'Atalanta non si è accorta se no avrebbe protestato pesantemente attirando l'attenzione.
> Ieri ho sentito dire da qualche interista che questo non sia rigore, assurdo



In realtà un giocatore aveva protestato e aveva richiamato l'arbitro sul tocco di mano. E' pazzesco questo rigore non dato.


----------



## davoreb (17 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non sto dicendo che è perfetto ed è il migliore della galassia, ma, piaccia o no, ha mantenuto incredibilmente la squadra competitiva e ci prova sempre.
> Sempre.



cosi come ha fatto Maldini nonostante due anni fa un mercato in attivo ed una riduzione del 30% del monte ingaggi.

quello che voglio dire è che nessuno fa i miracoli, la politica attuale dell'inter è molto simile a quello dell'ultimo Milan di Berlusconi e se vogliamo dell'ultima Juve, quando finirono i soldi: 
- Parametri zero ad ingaggio alto
- Rinnovi altissimi

L'inter con la partenza di Lukaku e Hakimi ed Eriksen si è sicuramente indebolita ma nonostante la grossa plusvalenza non ha diminuito di molto il monte ingaggi infatti Dzeko, Dumfries e Chanlanoglu prendono quanto i loro predecessori più o meno ma sono sicuramente meno forti.

Questo magari va bene se hai una società che ripiana tranquillamente ma a me non sembra quella la direzione, poi se vincono ancora loro bravi ma sinceramente io come tifoso prendere anche Haland vincere un campionato e poi vederlo andare via insieme a Theo senza costruire nulla e magari non fare neanche un quarto di finale di CL non mi emoziona particolarmente.


----------

